# 20 dead bodies



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, we got a bunch of ducks- 20- for $50 and I'm taking a break from skinning for a bit. Apparently ducks are way harder to skin than chickens. I wish I knew that, I'd have waited til sundown to kill them. 

So, my white fence is covered in blood splatter, and I have 20 dead bodies in my back yard and somehow.... it all makes me feel like a good dogmom.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Have your neighbors put up a 'for sale' sign yet ? :laugh: I'm sure there has to be some really lively neighborhood gossip going on about you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, I can only IMAGINE what my neighbors think of us. 
First off, I like in a super friendly neighborhood. 
Except for me, I'm just not a neighborly neighbor kind of person. We keep to ourselves. Sure, I'll smile and wave, but I don't stop to talk to everyone I see. 
Then, the fact that once a month we do big huge meat orders, and thaw them in the garage, which is nicely sloped for easy hosing down and cleanup. For those two days of thawing, there is a steady little trail of blood that runs out the garage door and down the driveway. 
Then, my most recent money saver, is snagging up all the free roosters, and butchering and cleaning them at home, so I'm sure they see me toting in rooster after rooster and have no idea what the hell is going on. 
Add 20 ducks, and I'm sure people wonder about us. 
LOL


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL - how the hell did you even transport those ducks? In a crate? Don't you drive a Prius?! Oh wait - you're in a Hyundai SUV, right? But still - how the hell - crate, box, what?! LOL I just can't imagine driving through Miami with 20 ducks in my car!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Julie said:


> LOL - how the hell did you even transport those ducks? In a crate? Don't you drive a Prius?! Oh wait - you're in a Hyundai SUV, right? But still - how the hell - crate, box, what?! LOL I just can't imagine driving through Miami with 20 ducks in my car!


LOL, I drive a Kia Sorento. (Hubby drives a Prius) I have crates from Timber and Kola being flown to me, and an extra one at my daycare that fit in my car, so they were put in those to transport. And man do they STINK. Then they were just in the garage/ back yard until my hubby came home to do the beheading.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So how were the beheadings done? Did you get a good deal?! I'm interested because I'd do it if I knew it would be very quick.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Please share with us how you killed them! In detail...shoot...next time make an informational video so we can learn lol...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Please share with us how you killed them! In detail...shoot...next time make an informational video so we can learn lol...


TOTALLY agree!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> LOL, I can only IMAGINE what my neighbors think of us.
> First off, I like in a super friendly neighborhood.
> Except for me, I'm just not a neighborly neighbor kind of person. We keep to ourselves. Sure, I'll smile and wave, but I don't stop to talk to everyone I see.
> Then, the fact that once a month we do big huge meat orders, and thaw them in the garage, which is nicely sloped for easy hosing down and cleanup. For those two days of thawing, *there is a steady little trail of blood that runs out the garage door and down the driveway. *
> ...


You better hope no one goes missing in the area... I think you will be the first person they ask hahah


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> You better hope no one goes missing in the area... I think you will be the first person they ask hahah


BAHAHHA....and meanwhile, I can drag a 75lbs black bag of dead meat(buy of course my neighbors could have thought it was a body) and NO ONE(out of the **15** people) asked 1. if I needed help and 2. asked what the eff I was doing!HAHAHA (And I WOULD be the one that they SHOULD be asking if someone went missing......oh wait did I say that!!!:shocked::becky


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would have taken a LOT more pictures, but after the initial killing of the birds, my hubby had to go to work so I did the rest by myself... and it would have taken me ages if I had to keep washing my hands to take pictures. The only picture I have is of all the dead bodies, and I doubt anyone wants to see that! lol. I do plan on taking pics/ video of the dogs chowing down tomorrow. 

Well... I don't know that there's a real "humane" way to kill an animal, but beheading seemed most logical to me. I did a google search for it before we got down to business, and a lot of people hang them by their feet and slit the throat... but that didn't seem instant enough to me, and bleeding out while alive doesn't seem all that peaceful. But what do I know, I'm not a bird. My brother slaughters chickens somewhat regularly, and he came and showed Jon EXACTLY what to do. Pretty much, you hold the neck to the ground, using your foot, and pull up firmly by their feet and their heads pop right off. Literally... very fast. You have to do it quickly, and you can NOT hesitate but otherwise it is just as fast and efficient as chopping the head off. 

From there, I took a knife, and cut the skin down the breast, and kind of peeled the skin/feathers right off. It isn't complicated, but it takes muscle work. I got through 14 birds, and I'm sore. But I'm also a wimp. lol. I left the feet on mine, but the wing tips don't have enough meat on them to make it worth the fight, so I cut them off and threw them out. 
I wasn't going to gut them, but when I was "peeling" them, a lot of them had fecal matter that started coming out, and it was cleaner to just pull everything out than to try to work around it. So, livers, hearts, etc are boxed up with the birds.. and heads, butts, intestines, skin, and feathers went to the trash. 

It takes me about 15 minutes per bird from start to finish, and I could probably move faster. I know I slowed down towards the end, I'm sore!

We paid $50 for 20 birds, (they were originally $3/head but the guy said he would let us have the whole lot for $50) and each one is probably 4-7lbs, so I feel like we got a darn good deal. I probably wouldn't do 20 at a time again, but I won't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That is very cool!!! I for one would like to see the bloody yard picture!!! :lol:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

That is soooo cool, would love to get my hands on that many birds.

I was kind of wondering why your yard was so bloody though, I would have thought you could have wrung the necks and left for a day. No blood no mess, and they become easier to skin. I only get ones that have been shot, and they are dead (no pun intended) easy to skin after hanging for 2 days.

Yes I can understand that you might not want 20 dead birds hanging in your garage but it might be easier for you .

Did the furkids get the heads?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Please share with us how you killed them! In detail...shoot...next time make an informational video so we can learn lol...


You know, all the newbies must think we're a bunch of real sick people on this forum!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Well, we got a bunch of ducks- 20- for $50 and I'm taking a break from skinning for a bit. Apparently ducks are way harder to skin than chickens. I wish I knew that, I'd have waited til sundown to kill them.
> 
> So, my white fence is covered in blood splatter, and I have 20 dead bodies in my back yard and somehow.... it all makes me feel like a good dogmom.


silence of the ducks, clarice?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

:twitch: Yes with a title like 20 dead bodies you caught my attention When they kill the ducks at a hunt and they are not dead from being shot they just nick the head on something hard and it kills them quick.:rip: opcorn:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wait so you paid for live birds? i'm a little confused. it sounds lie you bought live birds and then you killd them yourselves? i would thin 20 live birds would be hard to handle
oh and where are the vids 


PuppyPaws said:


> I would have taken a LOT more pictures, but after the initial killing of the birds, my hubby had to go to work so I did the rest by myself... and it would have taken me ages if I had to keep washing my hands to take pictures. The only picture I have is of all the dead bodies, and I doubt anyone wants to see that! lol. I do plan on taking pics/ video of the dogs chowing down tomorrow.
> 
> Well... I don't know that there's a real "humane" way to kill an animal, but beheading seemed most logical to me. I did a google search for it before we got down to business, and a lot of people hang them by their feet and slit the throat... but that didn't seem instant enough to me, and bleeding out while alive doesn't seem all that peaceful. But what do I know, I'm not a bird. My brother slaughters chickens somewhat regularly, and he came and showed Jon EXACTLY what to do. Pretty much, you hold the neck to the ground, using your foot, and pull up firmly by their feet and their heads pop right off. Literally... very fast. You have to do it quickly, and you can NOT hesitate but otherwise it is just as fast and efficient as chopping the head off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a lot less messy if you helicopter the birds. Grab their heads, and swing the body in a circle (like those noise maker toys we used to have as kids). You can feel when the necks breaks. If you are over zelous, it does behead them though. Don't try the helicopter method on geese, though, you have to be a lot stronger, esp with domestics.

No blood, no fuss, no digest comes out. If you wait until they stiffen before skinning, I find it easier to do also. Generally I can do a duck in less than 5 minutes, from skinning, to the snatch (gutting), and packaging. (I raised waterfowl for 28 years, and ducks were a staple for the Eagle, and other raptors (I found them tasty too).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wait so you paid for live birds? i'm a little confused. it sounds lie you bought live birds and then you killd them yourselves? i would thin 20 live birds would be hard to handle
> oh and where are the vids


Yes, we bought 20 live... very live... birds, and brought them home. Hubby used a couple dog crates in the car to transport them. They ran around the yard, raising Hell for a couple hours until we got around to getting it done. 
No videos, and pretty much nop pics either, because I was doing it by myself. 
Family plans delayed feeding time today, so I will feed the duck to the pack tomorrow, and get video/pics in the daylight. 









Belles Mom said:


> It is a lot less messy if you helicopter the birds. Grab their heads, and swing the body in a circle (like those noise maker toys we used to have as kids). You can feel when the necks breaks. If you are over zelous, it does behead them though. Don't try the helicopter method on geese, though, you have to be a lot stronger, esp with domestics.
> 
> No blood, no fuss, no digest comes out. If you wait until they stiffen before skinning, I find it easier to do also. Generally I can do a duck in less than 5 minutes, from skinning, to the snatch (gutting), and packaging. (I raised waterfowl for 28 years, and ducks were a staple for the Eagle, and other raptors (I found them tasty too).


We looked at a couple different methods, and this one seemed like a nice balance between quick, and fool-proof. There was ONE bird that was more difficult, and hubby was beating himself up over it for a while about that one not going fast enough. Granted, it was maybe a 5 second delay, he felt pretty bad. The instant factor was why we did it the way we did it. THis was my first time doing ducks. The last time we only got a couple, adn we did not skin them but the feather mess the dogs left EVERYWHERE was worth taking the time to do it. It took me about 15 minutes/bird.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Belles Mom said:


> It is a lot less messy if you helicopter the birds. Grab their heads, and swing the body in a circle (like those noise maker toys we used to have as kids). You can feel when the necks breaks. If you are over zelous, it does behead them though. Don't try the helicopter method on geese, though, you have to be a lot stronger, esp with domestics.
> 
> No blood, no fuss, no digest comes out. If you wait until they stiffen before skinning, I find it easier to do also. Generally I can do a duck in less than 5 minutes, from skinning, to the snatch (gutting), and packaging. (I raised waterfowl for 28 years, and ducks were a staple for the Eagle, and other raptors (I found them tasty too).


What do you mean they were a staple for the eagle and the other raptors? Were the waterfowl raised to feed raptors? Cuz that would be awesome...

And I don't know if I could do live ducks. I would be afraid they wouldn't go quickly enough either. Maybe in the future. I have no issues skinning animals, but killing them in the backyard...? I'm not so sure.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> View attachment 3958


I litterally laughed out loud at my computer... this picture just made me laugh.

Good for you, btw... I'm not sure I could do it (and I'm a country girl!) but if you have guts (har har) then man I'm jealous!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

..that literally looks like something out of a hitchcock movie....

well done, you...for having the cojones to do that....and, as i read the posts...i am beginning to realise it's not the dogs we have to be concerned about. it's the humans and their growing blood lust LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I won't lie, if I saw that in real life I might start crying...or at least wailing. Maybe it's because I have a soft spot for birds, or maybe it's the animal lover in me. I'll admit it, I'm a wimp and a softie. But the raw feeder in me saw that picture and just started giggling out loud. Good thing the guy I share my office with is out on lunch break! There's just something comical about that picture. I guess I'm just sick and twisted :wink:

Poor duckies...but c'est la vie. You're very brave Linsey!


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What do you mean they were a staple for the eagle and the other raptors? Were the waterfowl raised to feed raptors? Cuz that would be awesome...


Yes, I worked at a waterfowl/raptor refuge. We raised domestic ducks for the raptors, and to give interns the experience of how to breed/incubate/raised waterfowl and upland game birds. We raised the domestics for experience and food, and the upland birds for release into the wild. Where I worked w one of the oldest (second or third I think) waterfowl refuges in the nation. For 26 of the 28 years I worked there I loved it. I worked 12 hours a day, seven days a week for 27 years. No vacations....Then came along a supervisor that did not know her ass from a hole in the ground....and I was not afraid to tell her when she was wrong. 

I retired shortly thereafter, and now, am enjoying a relatively poor retirement, where I board and train dogs.... I LOVE IT!!!!!

More than you wanted to know, but...


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

way cool pict of the ducks...warped person as I am,....it brings back fond memories.....yes I am weird......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> You know, all the newbies must think we're a bunch of real sick people on this forum!!


well, we can add this to "You know you're a raw feeder when......"


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, I should have known who I was talking to when I thought no one would want to see a bunch of headless bird bodies. 

It was an interesting experience. I'm not sure that I'd attempt 20 in one day again... it was a lot of work since I didn't really know what I was doing, but for sure will be doing more. The guy we bought them from said he gets more regularly, because they all lay eggs all over his property, and every couple months he has to do number control or they entirely take over his pond/yard, so whenever he has some for me I will be going at it again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Lol, I should have known who I was talking to when I thought no one would want to see a bunch of headless bird bodies.
> 
> It was an interesting experience. I'm not sure that I'd attempt 20 in one day again... it was a lot of work since I didn't really know what I was doing, but for sure will be doing more. The guy we bought them from said he gets more regularly, because they all lay eggs all over his property, and every couple months he has to do number control or they entirely take over his pond/yard, so whenever he has some for me I will be going at it again.


can you feel the love, lins? 

i find it interesting that there were so few ughs and so many 'how to' questions...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> can you feel the love, lins?
> 
> i find it interesting that there were so few ughs and so many 'how to' questions...


It's because like minded people tend to group together....whether it's in a 'real' society or a virtual society. Although sometimes DFC is more real to me then the society outside my own front window!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> And I don't know if I could do live ducks. I would be afraid they wouldn't go quickly enough either. Maybe in the future. I have no issues skinning animals, but killing them in the backyard...? I'm not so sure.


I don't think I could kill them either. I know I could skin them because I've had to skin animals for school...But this might be too much work for me, yea I'm lazy.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So on the way to your house the little ducks were quacking to each other, "Where do you think we're going? I mean the guy seems pretty nice. I bet it's a farm with a nice BIG pond."
Moments later.....
"Hey wait, didn't Daffy have a head when we got here??" :twitch:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Belles Mom said:


> way cool pict of the ducks...warped person as I am,....it brings back fond memories.....yes I am weird......


no worries.

in this crowd, you're perfectly normal


----------

